# Ondas de calor que aparecem em Setembro



## ciclonico (30 Ago 2012 às 16:00)

Agora que estamos prestes a entrar em Setembro e deixamos para trás Julho e Agosto que deixaram muito a desejar, recordo aqui dois meses de Setembro dos anos '80 com ondas de calor: setembro de 1985 e de 1988. Penso mesmo que foram as maiores para esse mês até hoje. Grande parte da onda de calor deveu-se, tanto em 1985 como 1988, à posição que um anticiclone europeu, que centrado na Europa Central, se estendeu ao longo dos meridianos, ao invés de ao longo dos paralelos. Isso levou à entrada de ventos de sul-sudeste, vindos diretamente do Norte de África atraqvessando posterirormente a P. Ibérica. Isto explica porque o Algarve e algumas regiões do Interior Centro tenham sido atingidas marginalmente, enquanto que o Litoral Norte e Centro tenham sofrido mais o seu impacto; (a situação sinóptica podem visualizá-las directamente no site na Reanálises):

*SETEMBRO DE 1985:* 
VIANA DO CASTELO 
31,1º no dia 4	         
33,8º no dia 5	        		
35,7º no dia 6	         			
PORTO 
34,7º no dia 6	        			
VILA REAL  
34,5º no dia 6;	       do dia 4 ao dia 15 máx. >= 30⁰		
BRAGANÇA 
34,7º no dia 11;	       do dia 5 ao dia 15 máx. >=30⁰		
COIMBRA 
37,6º no dia 6	         		
38,2º no dia 10               		
35,5º no dia 13	        		
37,2º no dia 14	        		
35,2º no dia 29	        			
LISBOA 
36,0º no dia 14	        	
37,0º no dia 15	        			
ÉVORA  
37,6º no dia 15;      20 dias com máx. >=30⁰		
BEJA 
39,5º no dia 15;	 23 dias com máx. >=30⁰		
FARO	 
35,3º no dia 15;     mas só 5 dias com máx >=30⁰

*SETEMBRO DE 1988*
VIANA DO CASTELO
34,4º no dia 7;      do dia 5 ao dia 12 máx. >=30º
PORTO
36,4º no dia 6
32,6º no dia 7
BRAGANÇA
37,4º no dia 7
37,7º no dia 8
VILA REAL
38,3º no dia 7
38,0º no dia 8
COIMBRA
*40,6º* no dia 6
39,3º no dia 7
LISBOA
35,0º no dia 5
38,0º no dia 6
36,0º no dia 7
35,0º no dia 8
35,0º no dia 9
34,0º no dia 27
ÉVORA
37,3º no dia 5
37,7º no dia 6
39,0º no dia 7
39,7º no dia 8
37,2º no dia 9
FARO
35,1º no dia 8

FONTE: http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/portugal/pt.html


----------



## Dan (30 Ago 2012 às 17:55)

Temos também a onda de calor no inicio de Setembro de 2006, com 10 estações da rede do IM a registarem novos máximos para um mês de Setembro. Destaque para Alvega com 43,8ºC no dia 4.



> No dia 27 de Agosto iniciou-se no Alentejo uma onda de calor que se estendeu às regiões do interior Centro e a partir do dia 31 ao interior Norte; no dia 3 de Setembro em alguns locais da região Centro e do litoral a Sul de Sines iniciou-se uma onda de calor. Amareleja foi o local com maior número de dias (14) em onda de calor.



Fonte: IM


----------

